
Show HN: EthVigil Tutorials – Learn and Build on Ethereum in real time - SwaroopH
https://tutorials.ethvigil.com/
======
SwaroopH
Hi all, I helped build this and will be happy to answer any questions here.

TL;DR: Using Svelte and our Ethereum API gateway, I built an interactive
tutorial to learn and code on blockchain in real time.

Long time HN lurker and an equally long YC reject :) finally breaking the
shackles and shipping something on HN. A bit of a personal back story first.

After recovering from a critical health condition due to tampered blood tests
and reporting, I started hacking on Ethereum to see if I could leverage the
tech to solve this for others. When building a couple of prototypes and
eventually my first side project (CryptoVigil) on Ethereum, I realized how
painful it was to code on blockchain even for an experienced developer like
me. Why wasn't there a Stripe or Twilio for blockchain that I could use to
quickly prototype my app with just a few lines of code. With that vision, my
co-founder @anomit and I have been working on this since 2 years.

Whether you are a student, a novice in the world of web development or a
seasoned fullstack developer, our vision is to make blockchain development
accessible to all. The tutorial framework itself will be open sourced once we
collect feedback from the community and iron out a few kinks. Anyone can then
contribute their lesson plans and spin off their own version if they wish so.

Would love to hear first impressions from fellow developers here. Feel free to
break stuff on the interface too!

(It is a developer tool intended for desktop usage. Experience on a mobile
browser will be sub-par.)

If you want to dig deeper, check out the docs of the core API. We dog-fooded
it to build this very experience!

[https://ethvigil.com/docs](https://ethvigil.com/docs)

